# meine Videos werden von der Auflösung schlecht bei Import in Premiere Pro



## Miss Tracy (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Neuling in dem Gebiet von Videos filmen, bearbeiten, schneiden. Ich habe ein Video gedreht, welches ich gerne bearbeiten möchte. In dem Programm iMovie sieht es super aus, die Qualität stimmt. Ich möchte jedoch mehr Möglichkeiten haben und habe mit das Programm Premiere Pro zum testen heruntergeladen. Jetzt habe ich nur das Problem, dass die Qualität sehr schlecht ist wenn ich meine "Rohdaten" importiere. Woran kann das liegen? Es sind alles .mov Dateien. Läuft da was bei der Einstellung vom Import falsch?

Ich freu mich über eure Hilfe


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Dezember 2016)

Qualität wird nicht schlechter beim Importieren. Premiere Pro ändert nichts an deinem Rohmaterial.
Was Premiere Pro allerdings machen kann ... die Auflösung der Wiedergabefenster reduzieren. Das ist besonders dann hilfreich, wenn man rechenintensive Effekte auf Clips legt. Eine Echtzeitwiedergabe ist dann in voller Qualität (je nach Computer) nicht mehr möglich. Also kann man einfach die Auflösung im Wiedergabefenster reduzieren, um noch eine flüssigere Wiedergabe zu haben. Auf das Ergebnis beim Exportieren / Rendern des Videos hat das keinerlei Einfluss.


----------



## Miss Tracy (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich importiere meine Rohdateien die das Format mov haben ganz normal in Premiere pro. Dann exportiere ist sie wieder ohne bearbeitet zu haben um zu testen wie die Qualität ist, ich öffne die neue exportierte Datei mit quick Time Player und das Video ist total verpixelt. Woran kann das liegen?!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Dezember 2016)

MOV ist ein Containerformat (von Quicktime).
Das bedeutet, innerhalb einer MOV Datei kann es irgendeinen Codec geben, jede Menge Auswahl. In anderen Worten: MOV ist kein Video-Codec, es ist lediglich ein Gefäß, dass irgendeinen Codec enthalten kann.
Einfach den richtigen Codec wählen, die passenden Settings dazu und schon klappts.


----------



## Miss Tracy (5. Dezember 2016)

Super, vielen Dank  und kannst du mir auch sagen, wie ich nen richtigen Codec wähle und die passenden Settings dazu?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, ich kann dir mangels Zeit keine komplette Codec-Schulung geben. Nur soviel ... ohne zu wissen, was du für Ausgangsmaterial hast bzw. wie dein Projekt in Premiere angelegt ist kann dir niemand sagen, wie du alles einstellen solltest.  Ein guter Anfang ist in der Regel, H.264 als Codec zu nutzen. Aber alle Details der H.264 Einstellungen hängen davon ab, was du für Material encoden willst und für welchen Zweck.
Schau dich mal nach Literatur, Videoworkshops o.ä. um. Das könnte sich wirklich lohnen weil du komplett am Anfang stehst. 

Gutes Gelingen
Martin


----------

